# Any Venomous From Hamm?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

If so please tell us what, and please post pics if have any...

Were nosey lol

Ta,,

Dec


----------



## babyburm (Apr 19, 2007)

we didnt get any but got some pics, will post them soon.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I did hopefully:whistling2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I did hopefully:whistling2:


hopefully ???


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well I didnt in the end, there wasnt any there that I wanted, I was quite picky though.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ahhh i see. what are DWA snake prices like because i would have thought they would have been quite expensive.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

didnt get any, but had a look!!!! 
liked teh rattle!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Si, after you have your license, how does it work if you want another? Do you have to let the Council know before you get it? Do they have to come out and inspect you again or what?! Ben


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im guessing you didnt get a copperhead Si?

Theres always next time matey


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na unfortunately not , I have a couple in mind now though its just getting them.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Unlucky mate, but its better to wait for the actual one you want, than just buying the first one you see


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Rich came back with a pair of Gabbies and a Pallida.

We have a copperhead spare Si ...


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Got any pics Marie?....but ill be up for work exp soon tho

Is the pallida adult for the male?


----------



## babyburm (Apr 19, 2007)

ALbino monicoled cobra








Rattler








Viper


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Real nice BabyBurm.... loving that Albino Cobra


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice albino - very orange head 

Dec - the red spitter is an 05 female, don't have any pics though ... the gabbies are lurvley!!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Albino cobras and rattlers are my fave DWA snakes. Good choice.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Nice albino - very orange head
> 
> Dec - the red spitter is an 05 female, don't have any pics though ... the gabbies are lurvley!!



Nice Marie, cheers for the help with the Iggy 

: victory:


----------

